
Ask HN: How useful is "Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture" today? - hikz
How useful is Martin Fowler&#x27;s 13-year-old &quot;Patterns of Enterprise Application Architecture&quot; today?<p>Are there some newer content (web, books etc.) on the same subject you would recommend?
======
Inception
I found it to be very useful. Even though it is a few years old, the
underlying concepts of each pattern remain the same and I find it much easier
to maintain code when I know which pattern was implemented.

As for newer content, I would point you again to Martin Fowler and his piece
on Microservices[0].

[http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html](http://martinfowler.com/articles/microservices.html)

------
anon3_
Architecture of Open Source Applications.

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

